# Klasse Person



## Jobel (2. Feb 2011)

Hallo an alle, hatte vom freund eine vorlage zum java programieren lernen bekommen

weiss aber noch nicht genau wie ich das umsetzen soll 

wäre sehr nett wenn mir das einer anhand dieser aufgabe mal zeigen könnte, zum verstehen
bin aber erst seit 1 woche dabei 

Aufgabe:
Erstellen Sie die Klasse Person mit folgenden  Attributen 
 Nachname 
 Vorname 
 PLZ 
 Geburtsdatum 

 Erstellen Sie verschiedene Konstruktoren und nutzen  
 Sie die Konstruktorenverkettung 
 Erstellen Sie 5  Konstruktoren



wie würden ihr das erstellen als reinen code (ich benutze eclipse) ??

bedanke mich schonmal für alle antworten


----------



## Gast2 (2. Feb 2011)

Da steht ja schon schritt für schritt wie du vorgehen sollst.
Was hast du bisher schon gemacht? Ist das keine Hausaufgabe?


----------



## Jobel (2. Feb 2011)

Ja ist als Aufgabe deklariert , hatte mich bis jetzt nur mit theorie beschäftigt und würde gerne wissen wie man das als code schreibt


----------



## SlaterB (2. Feb 2011)

du hast dich mit der Theorie beschäftigt, aber weißt nicht wie man grundsätzlich eine beliebige noch leere Klasse definiert?
class X {
}

das hilft jetzt schon, war bisher nicht bekannt?
genauso einfach sind die weiteren Schritte, einen nach dem anderen umsetzten (und X ist nicht der richtige Name)

wenn es doch zu einfach und bekannt war
-> eben genau posten was du alles schon kennst und hast, was noch fehlt, wo genau die Probleme liegen

wenn du irgendein Java-Buch wie 
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage)
Kapitel für Kapitel verfolgst, dann kommst du auch ganz automatisch an ähnlichen Programmen vorbei,
recht häufig sogar mit Klassen die Person heißen, ist ja ein gutes Beispiel
(im angegebenen Link z.B. Kapitel 6.2.6 Setter und Getter nach der JavaBeans-Spezifikation)


----------



## Jobel (2. Feb 2011)

Wow ihr seit klasse ,danke für den link zur insel - werde ich gleich mal checken
habe mir -Handbuch der Java Programmierung- bestellt (hoffe das ist gut)

bin mit der prozedualen programmierung durch und lese gerade diese aufgabe im Kapitel Object...proga..... durch und möchte die jetzt mal ausprobieren mit dem problem wie ich anfange (bitte nicht gleich auf mich einschlagen ,bin erst eine woche dabei)


----------



## Gastredner (2. Feb 2011)

Jobel hat gesagt.:


> habe mir -Handbuch der Java Programmierung- bestellt (hoffe das ist gut)


Es ist jetzt vielleicht nicht DAS Anfängerbuch, aber ich fand es damals eigentlich ganz annehmbar (hatte zuvor nur geringe Vorkenntnisse in Delphi).


----------



## Jobel (2. Feb 2011)

Gastredner hat gesagt.:


> Es ist jetzt vielleicht nicht DAS Anfängerbuch, aber ich fand es damals eigentlich ganz annehmbar (hatte zuvor nur geringe Vorkenntnisse in Delphi).



na dann bin ich ja beruhigt , hatte sich aus diversen foren als ein sehr gutes buch herauskristallisiert

kann mir denn keiner dabei helfen den code wenigstens teilweise anzugeben ?


----------



## Andi_CH (2. Feb 2011)

Ich darf nur noch sagen dass du eigentlich zuerst mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Code liefern solltest, wenn ich was dazu beitrage ???:L

Anyway - hier eine Beispielklassen mit einigen Konstruktoren als Basis.


```
public class Test {
	private String mAttributEins;
	private int mZahl;
	private String mDatum;

	public Test() {
		mAttributEins = "";
		mZahl = 0;
		mDatum = null;
	}

	public Test(String pStr) {
		this();
		mAttributEins = pStr;
	}

	public Test(String pStr, int pInt) {
		this();
		mZahl = pInt;
	}
	
	public Test(String pStr1, int pInt, String pStr2) {
		this();
		this.mAttributEins = pStr1;
		this.mZahl = pInt;
		this.mDatum = pStr2;
	}
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (2. Feb 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Ich darf nur noch sagen dass du eigentlich zuerst mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Code liefern solltest, wenn ich was dazu beitrage ???:L


Anmerkung: bezieht sich auf ein von mir gelöschtes Posting, in dem allerdings nichts entsprechendes stand

auch zum Code muss ich einen Kommentar abgeben:
die gesuchte 'Konstruktorenverkettung' ist das nicht, auch ganz gut, nicht schon alles verraten


----------

